# whisker fell out?



## Lola13 (Dec 21, 2009)

so today I found what I believe to be one of zentors whiskers.I found itin a bowl that he was playing with. I was wondering if it is normal that one may fall out? This is the only one I have seen and besides this he is totally normal. Im just a rabbit noob and don't know what to be worried about. 

thanks, Alora


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 21, 2009)

Nothing to be concerned about


----------



## Lola13 (Dec 21, 2009)

well thats good. he just looks lop sided now. hahahaha jk


----------



## zyymurgy (Dec 22, 2009)

I figured losing whiskers was normal; my cats used to drop whiskers all the time...


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 23, 2009)

My guys do it occasionally too.


----------

